# One more meezer slave joins



## MelV (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello all! I'm owned by Kairo - a 19+ female seal-point Siamese. She's an "applehead," but doesn't care for that label. "Your highness" is clearly more to her liking. Whatever the name, we love our geezerly meezette. Looking forward to getting acquainted.

Purrs from Michigan,
Mel


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I just _adore_ traditional siamese cats!!!


----------



## HollyW (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Mel,

Kairo certainly has her kingdom staked out too. What a sweetie she is! Would you like me to host her picture for your profile - let me know. :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OOooooooooooh.... this forum is defineately being taken over by Siamese owners. Muhahahahahaaaaa... (very evil sinister laugh).

You and your highness is very welcome to the forum and we look forward to see pictures of Kairo, so post soon!


----------



## MelV (Aug 1, 2004)

*Meezers taking over*

Hey, Petra! The photo of your baby is gorgeous. I'll try to get something from Ms Kairo out here soon. Meezers rock! :wink: 
Mel


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You got that right!!! 

If you click on the signature banner you'll get to Sam and Suzy's homepage with lots of pictures with them. I need to get some more, people might think all I do is cuddle with them and not take pictures of them.


----------



## MelV (Aug 1, 2004)

Petra - your photos albums are gorgeous! You've done a wonderful job capturing the mood and look of your kits. Thanks!
Mel


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome! I lived in Kalamazoo when I went to WMU.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## MelV (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

And Holly - thank you for hosting Ms Kairo's photo. The geezerly goddess sends a hearty "MMMRRRRRRRWWWL!" :wink: 
Mel


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there, welcome to the forums


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

From another Siamese slave, welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

MelV said:


> She's an "applehead," but doesn't care for that label. "Your highness" is clearly more to her liking.


Hahaha Oh I had to get that laugh out of me. Welcome to the forum and you have a beautiful kitty there, I hope my 2 kitties get to see near 20


----------

